

Ask HN: Is it fair for Apple to stream their event only on their hardware? - sidcool

As we know, it only works on iOS and Mac hardware, yet there is no visible uproar online.  I feel this is unfair on their part by negating the competition.  Imagining anyone else doing it would make activists up in arms.
======
brudgers
It's not unfair. It it is informative because it expresses that open web
standards are not among Apple's core commitments despite its making tactical
business decisions promoting standards from time to time.

It's probably good business to make owners of its products feel special. That
it disappoints non consumers of its products is irrelevant for its bottom
line.

~~~
sidcool
Yeah, it's one more piece of the 'Reality Distortion field' puzzle.

------
BryantD
[http://9to5mac.com/2015/03/09/how-to-watch-apples-spring-
for...](http://9to5mac.com/2015/03/09/how-to-watch-apples-spring-forward-
event-livestream-on-windows-and-android/)

------
carlosdp
Calling it unfair implies everyone has an inherent right to see the event
live, but it's a corporate press event and they can show it to whomever they
desire.

If it were a government address from the White House, that could be unfair.

~~~
sidcool
Ok, technicalities aside, by unfair I didn't mean illegal or something
violating Human Rights.

------
throwawaymsft
Sure, it's their party, they can invite who they want. Most companies would
try to cater to everyone. Apple knows people will jump through hoops to see
their stuff.

------
taprun
I would imagine that the people who are most interested in Apple products
would already own Apple hardware.

I have a hard time understanding why anyone would be upset by this.

~~~
sidcool
I don't own Apple hardware because I can't afford it. I, however, love Apple
products and like to see their events. Hard to imagine?

~~~
Someone
Easy to imagine, but why would a commercial entity provide that for someome
who will not bring them any money?

